# Fragen zum Thema Flyer erstellen



## dchrist1 (4. März 2008)

Hey Leute, 
also ich möchte gerne einen Flyer erstellen. Wir veranstalten demnächst eine "WG-Abriss-Party" und dafür ist so eine Schrift wie hier auf dem Foto ganz gut. Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen wie ich das hinbekomme? Und vielleicht hat jemand von euch ja noch ein paar Anregungen zum Thema Flyer erstellen für so ein Motto. http://img400.imageshack.us/img400/6385/wgparty07nm1.jpg

Danke schon mal für jetzt für eure Hilfe

Grüße 
dchrist1


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2008)

Hi,

kannst du noch ein paar Infos liefern? Was bedeutet "WG-Abriss-Party" überhaupt?

fg
Ex1tus


----------



## NetteMann (4. März 2008)

http://www.vistaprint.de


----------



## ink (4. März 2008)

@NetteMann: Wasn das für n Link?
Soll der was Brauchbares zeigen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. März 2008)

Hi NetteMann,

Was soll uns dieser Link sagen?
Eventuell könntest Du noch etwas zu der Aussageabsicht Deines geposteten Links schreiben,
denn dieser Anbieter ist lediglich für das Drucken des Produkts zuständig und nicht für das Erstellen...

Grüße


----------



## dchrist1 (4. März 2008)

Das ist ne Party, weil wir alle aus unserer jetzigen Wohnung(Wohngemeinschaft WG) ausziehen.
Und daher dachten wir dass Abrissparty dem ganz nahe kommt. 
Drucken lassen werde ich die Teile sehr wahrscheinlich über eine örtliche Druckerei. Ich brauche ansonsten vielleicht noch ein paar kreative Denkanstöße. Dachte vielleicht an ein marodes haus im Hintergrund oder so... schwarz weiß alles .... oder vielleicht irgendwas mit dieses roten Absperrbändern oder so.
Grüße


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2008)

Was mir gerade eingefallen ist:

-Das mit den Abrissbändern ist gut, aber so gelb-schwarze kommen, glaub ich, besser
-Du könntest ja so einen Wagen mit Abrissbirne nehmen, die entfernen und dafür eine Bierflasche einsetzen (falls ihr Straight Edge seid, nehmt einen Apfel^^)


----------



## dchrist1 (4. März 2008)

NeNe ... das mit der Bierflasche dann schon eher....  Aber kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Schrift hinbekomme?


----------



## ink (4. März 2008)

So wie auf dem Bild?
Dürfte ne Typo sein mit nem Umriss (Kontur), die Ebene dubliziert und Transparenz runter und entweder den Gaußschen Weichzeichner oder nur die Ebenen dubliziert und verkleinert.
(3 und's in einem Satz, ich bin ein Anarchist )
Kann da grad nicht so gut gucken, hab Farbe im Auge

Peez


----------



## dchrist1 (4. März 2008)

Hmm... vielleich sollte ich dann doch sagen, dass ich mehr oder weniger blutiger Anfänger bin im Bereich Photoshop und ich lediglich weiß mit den Standardwerkzeugen umzugehen  
Aber hört sich schonmal gut an....  kannste mir das vielleicht irgendwo dran erklären? Oder gibt es irgendwo n Tutorial dazu?


----------

